# [SOLVED] My hotmail e-mails are all in Arabic



## Branny9

:sigh:Someone hacked into my hotmail account and got all my contacts. A letter with my e-mail address was sent out requesting $2,000. Most of my friends sent the letter to me, called, phoned and e-mailed. I went to two computer technicians and they spent a lot of time trying to change over the language in the hotmail e-mail account to no avail. They told me to get another e-mail account and change my password. I tried changing the password for facebook and could not. Why? It is in my hotmail address. I believe that facebook was hacked into and this is how they were able to send e-mails to my contacts.
I changed my passwords for my accounts. Later, I plan on taking everything off my computer and I am waiting for the recovery disc from Toshiba. How can I get the Arabic language off hotmail's e-mails and change it to English. I am not able to make out where to click on since it is in Arabic.


----------



## Will Watts

*Re: My hotmail e-mails are all in Arabic*

Hi, I've created a set of instructions that you should be able to follow.

1. Log into your hotmail account. 

2. At the top right or left of each page, your name should display.










3. Please select the arrow to the side of your name, and select the bottom option as labelled in the above image.

You should now be greeted with this screen:










4. Please select the bottom right option. You will need to click the blue link labelled in the image.

5.









The language selection screen should now display. Select your preferred language, and click on the button on the right labelled in the above image. Your new language settings should now be saved.

--------------------------------
For general hotmail hijack queries, here are some useful links:

It's always a good idea to change passwords when you think there's a possibility of a security breach.

What to do if you think your account has been stolen or hijacked
Account Compromise - Unauthorized Account Access

Hotmail hacked? Take these steps
Hotmail hacked? Take these steps - Security Tips & Talk - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

How to report Abuse or Spam in Windows Live Hotmail:
How to report Abuse or Spam in Windows Live Hotmail

Solutions for Common Hotmail Problems
Hotmail Solutions

Hotmail Community Forums <<< post all Hotmail-specific questions here!
Hotmail Threads


----------



## Branny9

*Re: My hotmail e-mails are all in Arabic*

First let me thank the kind person who showed me how to change the language. I was so upset trying on my own and finally he rescued me.:wave:


----------



## Will Watts

*Re: My hotmail e-mails are all in Arabic*

Glad it worked :wave:


----------



## helpinghands12

Thanks so much for the help. I was able to reset the language - but the "hotmail" pane itself is still in Arabic. The other windows live pages are in english. Any idea what I should do?


----------



## mrelectrode

I found this thread and thought my problem was solved w/ my hotmail account. But like your account, emails are English but main window is still in Arabic. Tried over and over to change to English but NO GOOD. I have a new email account but hate losing my hotmail, had it since 1999.:facepalm:


----------



## monstrosity

Replacing everything after the .com in the URL bar with "default.aspx#!/mail/options.aspx" worked for me, when previously each time I the hotmail language from arabic to English, it kept reverting. This is because we skip straight to the DEFAULT language options. If this does not work, you should first clear your browsing history and cookies, then try again in a new window.

Remember, once your hacked email is recovered, and you set a new password, go into OPTIONS and make sure they are not forwarding your mail to themselves, redirecting your REPLY TO address, applying POP filters etc.

Also go to the DELETED folder and select RECOVER DELETED MESSAGES at the bottom of the screen, as they will be sending stuff from you, and trying to hide their tracks. 

Last, you may want to view anything they sent from your sent folder, view the recipients, and send an apology/spam warning.

Don't tell your password to ANYONE claiming to be from Hotmail, your Bank, etc as the official people will ALREADY KNOW this stuff!
:dance:


----------



## mrelectrode

Thank you very much. After two and a half weeks I finally have control of my email. Your fix worked. I am lucky that my wife doesn't trust me w/ banking After oppening I found that my incoming emails were being redirected to *******@gmail.com so this is my hacker. Once again-

Thanks


----------



## clover4

I followed MONSTROCITY's instruction all the way, but Arabis stays . Mail itself is in Enlgish but other subject headings are in Arabic driving me crazy. Please help!!!


----------



## mrelectrode

MONSTROCITY's post instructions worked for me, possibly after the second or third time I tried it. I suggest printing his post and try it again. I have been using my previously hacked account since June.


----------

